# Creating a poll within a thread



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2018)

I remember that there used to be an option to create a poll inside of a thread, rather than having to link to an outside site. Is this still an option, or has it gone away? If it is, how does one go about creating a poll? I can't seem to find the option anywhere.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm assuming by the lack of response that this is no longer an option?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry, I missed the OP.
I do not believe that the current software has support for surveys. Sorry.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Sorry, I missed the OP.
> I do not believe that the current software has support for surveys. Sorry.


Thanks. Going to steal @CB Jones' idea then.


----------



## pdg (Apr 23, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Sorry, I missed the OP.
> I do not believe that the current software has support for surveys. Sorry.



I don't know which version is currently running, but polls have been supported within xenforo since at least v1.4, and iirc before that too.

It does have to be enabled and permissions set though, which may require an official plugin/addon to be installed server side...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 23, 2018)

pdg said:


> I don't know which version is currently running, but polls have been supported within xenforo since at least v1.4, and iirc before that too.
> 
> *It does have to be enabled and permissions set though, which may require an official plugin/addon to be installed server side...*



I suspect this is the issue.


----------



## Anarax (Apr 24, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Thanks. Going to steal @CB Jones' idea then.


I'm unsure what CB's idea is. However, you could just indicate what rating(like, dislike, informative, etc) corresponds to what fighter, then count the ratings.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Anarax said:


> I'm unsure what CB's idea is. However, you could just indicate what rating(like, dislike, informative, etc) corresponds to what fighter, then count the ratings.


That was his idea


----------

